# Hibernation in Phoenix AZ area



## Ida (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello all, 

Glad I found this forum, looking for more information about my DT. 

My DT isn't hibernating like I thought she would. Is it due to the warm weather here in Phoenix? She sleeps in her din at night comes out during the day, sun bathing by her din, sometimes wonders around the yard. Hasn't ate and I know she shouldn't . Should I be concerned? 

Thank you for any feedback. 



Pam

Ms Ida the desert tortoise


----------



## ascott (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello. How old is the tort? How long have you had the tort? How long has the tort been in this yard/space? 

When you say den, do you mean above ground hide area or is the den an actual natural dug burrow by this tort?


----------



## Ida (Feb 26, 2014)

I got her last September 2013, I'm told she's aprox seven years old. She has a above ground Burrow. 


Pam

Ms Ida the desert tortoise



this is her this morning. 


Pam

Ms Ida the desert tortoise


----------



## ascott (Feb 26, 2014)

Where she lived before, did she brumate? Where did she live before---I mean did she live in the same general area (not name and add of where she came from....lol)


7 years old??? How long in approx inches is she from front of shell to back (underside length)?


----------



## Ida (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't know about that. I got her from Arizona game and Fish/Herpetological society. Aprox 8 inches. 


Pam

Ms Ida the desert tortoise


----------



## Arnold_rules (Feb 26, 2014)

Ida said:


> I don't know about that. I got her from Arizona game and Fish/Herpetological society. Aprox 8 inches.
> 
> 
> Pam
> ...



I wouldn't worry about it, with the heat we have been having recently in AZ, mine has been coming out regularly and eating up a storm. He is over 50 years old, my family has had him this long, so he knows what he is doing.  Don't supplemental feed at this point and just let the girl do what comes naturally, such as grazing. I would soak her in warm water to help get her hydration up.


----------



## Ida (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you very much for that information... I'll do that. I was kind of let her do her own thing but you know I just wanted to check with someone else. 

Wow 50 years old! Must be pretty big in size. Do you have a pic posted? Like to see. 

Thanks all for the help.


----------



## reticguy76 (Feb 26, 2014)

My DT "Cooter" has had an off winter as well due to the odd lengthy warm weather overall this winter. He woke up a little bit in December, a week or two in January and has been in and out all of February.


----------



## ascott (Feb 26, 2014)

At 8 inches that tort is likely older than 7.....more like 15 likely....I bet the tort was wild at one time as well....beautiful tort...


----------



## Ida (Feb 27, 2014)

Okay awesome to hear she's not the only one out and about in this nice weather. (Don't blame them) 

I did give her a soak yesterday and seamed to like that. 

15 years old wow, thanks for the info on that.


----------

